# Central NY



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

3 birds shot
Flyer first bird down. Pick up last bird down then run blind deep and to the left of flyer. Then pick up other two. Appox. 5 dogs out of first 30 have done it.
WOW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the Landblind

2,4,6,8,9,10,18,19,20,21,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,41,44,45

26 Total
________
Mazda xedos picture


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,6,8,9,10,19,21,22,23,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,41,45

total 20
________
COMPARISON OF TOYOTA HYBRIDS HISTORY


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Brenda...

Judy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to land blind:

2,3,4,7,8,9,10,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42, 43,44,46,48,50,53,54,55,57,58,60,61


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,15,16,17,18,21,22,25,28,29,30,31,33,34,35,39,41,44,46,48,50,53,54,55,58

26 total
________
Suzuki Dl650 V-Strom


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

22,27,45,59,62,70,74,80,84,86,100

11 total
________
FORD CARGO (EUROPE)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

2,3,15,25,28,29,30,33,34,35,44,46,48,53

14 total
________
STRAWBERRY COUGH


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st- #15 Repeat H/Patti Roberts O/Richard & Delores Smith
2nd -#5 Gator O/H Dottie Wattleworth
3rd- #4 Missy H/Patti Roberts O/ W.C & Kathy Rasberry
4th-#13 MVP H/Patti Roberts O/ Priscilla Johnson

RJ - #14 Gus O/H Francis Keenan

Jam- 12
________
Penny Stocks


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Anymore on the Q?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Dottie and Gator!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Andy said - way to go Gator and Dottie!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Patti Roberts!!!! That gives Maddie 29 Derby points!!!! Katie


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Qualifying:

1st-Lilly--Millheim
2nd-Copper-Wattlesworth
3rd-Earl-Rick Roberts
4th-Sky--Jim Machado
RJ-Ben-Randy Bohn


Open:
1st-86-Hanna-Al Arthur
2nd-62-Lumpy-Jerry Younglove
3rd-100-Cree-Jerry Younglove
4th-22-Streak-Al Arthur

sorry don't know jams


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Qualifying:
> 
> 1st-Lilly--Millheim
> 2nd-Copper-Wattlesworth
> ...


Congrats to Jerry and Barb!!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Dottie Wattlesworth on her Qual second with Copper, and her Derby second with Gator. A very nice lady with two wonderful Goldens (full brothers)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#29 Twister-O/H Mitch Brown
2nd-#48 Nellie- O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#30 Toot - O/H Kate Simonds
4th-#2 Windy O/H Ken Neil

RJ- # 46 Cree O/H Jerry Younglove

Jams-53,44,34,25,15,3

Congrats to all!!
________
Digital Vaporizer


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all, and especially to Ken and Brenda on their Am 2nd and 4th!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations to Mitch and Twister! We look forward to training with you this Fall and wish you continued success. Way to Go!!!

Renee Evans


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Al Arthur and Hanna for winning the Special and Mitch, Margo and Twister for winning the Amateur. Awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Jerry, Cree and Lumpy! What a weekend, so happy for all your success!

Renee Evans


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Dottie, Copper and Gator!
You have so much to be proud of and so much to celebrate. Way to go, continue the great performance in the Specialty!

Renee Evans


----------

